# Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder



## Lumbstipper (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit ein kleines 15 Ft Boot mit einem Yamaha 2 Takt Aussenborder 25 Ps zugelegt. 
Beim Fahren ist alles in Ordnung, nur nach einigen Minuten im Leerlauf kommt ein Piepton. Mir wurde geraten mir mal den Impeller anzuschaun. Gesagt getan. Leider musste ich feststellen das der richtig gut aussah. Also ein anderes Problem...
Alles wieder zusammengeschraubt. Gestartet...., und gemerkt das im Leerlauf kein kontrollstrahl kommt!? Verstopft??? Aber warum nur im Leerlauf??? Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter... |kopfkrat

Gruss Randolph


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Hat das Kühlsysthem ein Termostat. Dann wäre das normal. Ich habe einen Mercury 15PS 2Takt und da kommt auch nicht ständig der Kühlwasserstrahl aus der Kontrollöffnung. Kühlwasser wird wohl nur dann durch das System gepumpt wenn es nötig ist um die optimale Motortemperatur zu halten.
Wenn ich fahre, egal ob voll oder Halbgas kommt immer wasser raus, wenn ich im Stand laufen lasse kommt nichts oder nur Tropfen bis schwacher Strahl.


----------



## Rosi (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Moin Randolph, bei mir ist das auch so ähnlich. Der Strahl wird im Leerlauf zu Tropfen. Den Piepton kenne ich ebenfalls, meistens recht kurz nach Fahrtbeginn. Da sitzt etwas im Schlauch und verringert seinen Durchmesser. Als ich den Kühlwasserschlauch mit einem dünnen Draht vorsichtig durchgestochert hatte, wurde der Kühlwasserstrahl dicker und seit dem piept es nicht mehr. Also es reichten 5cm Draht. Ich habe einen 4 Takt 25Ps.


----------



## Lumbstipper (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Danke fuer eure schnellen Antworten.

Meeresangler_Schwerin: das Problem ist ja eigentlich nicht das nix kommt,aber das es dann piept bedeutet wohl das etwas nicht stimmt.

Rosi: Aber warum nur im Leerlauf? Werd mir morgen mal den Schlauch ansehn...


----------



## boot (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Ob im Leerlauf oder nicht der Impeller dreht immer,also muss auch immer was rauskommen,es ist bei einigen Außenbordern normal das im  Leerlauf nicht immer die gleiche menge an Wasser kommt aber das nix kommt ist nicht gut.
Kühlsystem reinigen. lg ole


----------



## Edschki (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Randolph, bei mir ist das auch so ähnlich. Der Strahl wird im Leerlauf zu Tropfen. Den Piepton kenne ich ebenfalls, meistens recht kurz nach Fahrtbeginn. Da sitzt etwas im Schlauch und verringert seinen Durchmesser. Als ich den Kühlwasserschlauch mit einem dünnen Draht vorsichtig durchgestochert hatte, wurde der Kühlwasserstrahl dicker und seit dem piept es nicht mehr. Also es reichten 5cm Draht. Ich habe einen 4 Takt 25Ps.



Hallo Rosi,

hast Du auch einen Yamaha? Habe das Problem mit dem Piepen kurz nach Fahrtbeginn mit einem 25 PS Mercury. Allerdings ist der Kontrollstrahl bei mir auch im Leerlauf voll da. Da das Problem nicht immer auftritt, konnte meine Werkstatt es bisher nicht beseitigen. Bin deshalb dankbar fuer jegliche Art von Hinweisen.

Gruss
Ecki


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Evtl durch Dreck gefahren oder verkalkt ??
Ich habe dieses Problem mit einer Wattwurmnadel gelöst die ich ein kurzes Stück in den Kühlwasserauslass stecke und ihn so wieder frei mache


----------



## Lumbstipper (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Hallo,

Ich hab nun den Schlauch der sich an der wasseraustrittstelle befindet gereinigt und nun kommt der Strahl. Motor weiter laufen lassen und da war er wieder der piepton. Dann hab ich die Kabel getrennt die vom ölstandsensor kommen und weg war er...
Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wer mir das geraten hat, aber tausend dank dafür!!!

Randolph


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Solltest nicht soviel " Hjemmebrand " trinken |supergri

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216210

Skål


----------



## Lumbstipper (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

hallo herr albrecht,


was damals gemeint war, das war die oelpumpe. dieses mal ging es um den oelstandsensor!!!|bigeyes

skål


p.s. wie siehts denn morgen mit ner " liten båtstur" aus???|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*



Edschki schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi,
> 
> hast Du auch einen Yamaha?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ecki, nein, ich habe auch einen Mercury 25PS. Zuerst dachte ich immer der Gang wäre nicht richtig drin oder rausgesprungen, oder Motor noch zu kalt. Nach dem ich den Kühlwasserablauf durchgestochert habe, hörte das Piepen auf. Wer weiß was da drin war, denn ich habe nichts gefunden oder rausgezogen. Der Strahl ist seit dem scheinbar dicker. Am Öl kann es nicht liegen, da ist genug drin.

Wer weiß? Ich wollte schon lange mal den Händler fragen was der Piepton überhaupt aussagt. Weißt du das?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Wow- stolzer Preis!

1x jährlich nen Maurerbottich mit heissem Wasser und 5 Flaschen Essig Essenz befüllt-  ne halbe Stunde den Motor in Standgas tickern lassen..... Sauber!

Die Ablagerungen konnte man dann gut am Boden des Bottichs erkennen.

Heisses Wasser deswegen, damit es nicht so lange dauert, bis der Thermostat aufmacht.|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Kai,

geht die Säure nur an Kalk ran, oder auch an Salz?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*

Auch an Salz...
Auch an Sedimentablagerungen...
...dauert aber nen Moment länger.

Nie Probleme oder Siff beim Auseinanderbauen gehabt.
Da ich bei dieser Gelegenheit meist gleich den Impeller mitkontrolliert habe, wurde der gleich abgewischt und mit Vaseline neu eingesetzt.


----------



## Edschki (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kein Kontrollstrahl bei Yamaha 2-Takt 25Ps Aussenborder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hallo Ecki, nein, ich habe auch einen Mercury 25PS. Zuerst dachte ich immer der Gang wäre nicht richtig drin oder rausgesprungen, oder Motor noch zu kalt. Nach dem ich den Kühlwasserablauf durchgestochert habe, hörte das Piepen auf. Wer weiß was da drin war, denn ich habe nichts gefunden oder rausgezogen. Der Strahl ist seit dem scheinbar dicker. Am Öl kann es nicht liegen, da ist genug drin.
> 
> Wer weiß? Ich wollte schon lange mal den Händler fragen was der Piepton überhaupt aussagt. Weißt du das?




Hallo Rosi,

ein kontinuierlicher Piepton kann folgende Ursachen haben (jedenfall bei meinem Mercury 25PS, 4T Bj. 2006):
1. Ueberhoehte Temperatur des Motors
2. Zu niedriger Oeldruck
3. Zu hohe Drehzahl.

Alles drei ist bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall, das wurde schon mehrfach ueberprueft.
Trotzdem der Piepton.
Meine Werkstatt hat schon alles Moegliche (Sensoren, Thermostat, Steuerelektronik...) getauscht aber der Piepton kommt immer mal wieder.
Das mit dem Kuehlwasserablauf ist ein guter Hinweis, dem werde ich mal nachgehen.

Herzliche Gruesse
Ecki


----------

